# Finnegan's busy Saturday - aka Another New Title



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Great job to both of you!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Finnegan and you make such a winning combination! Congratulations on another title. Boy, you are stacking them up like cordwood. If you have any tips you would like to share I am all ears.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

??????????????????????


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You guys are quite a team! Congrats!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

We just get out there and try it all and have fun! That is the real key, get out and try things and make sure you and your dog are having FUN!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS *to the ever-winning Finnegan!:cheers2: Such an accomplished big red spoo, there's no end to what he can do! Training, competing and playing to win, that's Finnegan,_ over and over_ again!!:nod: Way to go Finnie and *cavon*!:clap2: Always out having fun and racking up those titles.:thumb: Keep showing the world what a well-bred, well-trained spoo can do, everyone has their eyes on you.:highfive2: What prince of a poodle!:smile:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful!!! What a Poodle!!! He does look proud of his achievements if you ask me. Cavon, I love watching your title Finnegan. Sunny says, "Good Job" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Finnegan!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Woohoo congrats to you and Finnegan! So many accomplishments.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, hopefully we'll have another update soon!!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big congratulations. You are a dedicated poodle mama to devote so much time training and winning with Finnegan.


----------

